# Happy Birthday Zurgh



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zurgh! May you have as many as me and many more!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy St. Cecilia's Day to John Harden!
Happy Boxing Day to a rabid dog!
Happy Guy Fawkes Day to the Secretary of the Interior!
Happy National Tap Dance Day to the little red headed girl!

Happy Birthday Zurgh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zurgh.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Zurgh!!! Oh how I wish I could give you 3 more zombies as a birthday present, LOL! I hope you are King for a day today!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zurgh!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Zurgh!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Zurgh!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you very much, party peoples! Twas an odd, but good day... and now for cake!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zurgh.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy B-day


----------

